# Who and what years did they make a AMC bicycle



## chrisgates1968 (Mar 10, 2011)

hello Im new to this restoring bikes. I have a AMC bicycle that reads ""VII" on the chain guard. Its red and black and have headlight. I cant fine out anything about it can someone help me with something.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 10, 2011)

For starters lets see pictures


----------



## 68avenger5 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have one and it looks to be a rebadged Huffy,I think mine is a late 50s model.


----------

